# Festplatte überprüfen auf Fehler für Verkauf

## SvenFischer

Hallo,

wenn man sich irgendwann einmal von seiner alten Festplatte trennen will und ein seriöser Verkauf ansteht, dann will man sicher auch einen Test durchführen. Nun, wie das unter Linux funktioniert weiss ich leider nicht. Unter Windows hätte ich einfach die HD formatiert und mir das Protokoll angesehen. Ausgangspunkt: Die Platte ist ohne Partition

Wer knackt die Nuss?

----------

## Robelix

Schau' dir mal die smartmontools an (im portage).

smartctl -a /dev/hdx

zeigt die Werte der Disk

smartctl -t long /dev/hdx

started einen kompletten Selbsttest der Platte (kann durchaus eine Stunde und mehr dauern)

im Großen und Ganzen machen die smartmontools das selbe wie die Diskcheck-Utils der HD-Hersteller.

Robelix

----------

## Rad

"fsck.ext2 -c -C" oder "badblocks" z.B.? Ausserdem kannste dir mit "smartctl -a  /dev/hdX" aus dem Paket smartmontools noch die SMART-Informationen anschauen, worunter du auch die bisherige Arbeitszeit der Harddisk usw. finden kannst.

----------

## Lenz

Was ist eigentlich ein Richtwert für die maximale Festplattenlebensdauer? Also meine eine Platte (die ältere, nutze ich nur noch für Tempzeugs  :Wink:  ) ist 3 Jahre alt und schon 14700 Stunden (~>612d) gelaufen. Ab welchem Alter/Laufzeit wird das Risiko für einen Ausfall hoch?

----------

## m707

IIRC gibt es bei den o.g. smart-tools auch einen daemon, der den kleinsten "Mucks" der Platte meldet, so dass man noch frühzeitig ein backup hinbekommen kann.

*Nur* auf dieses tools würde ich mich aber nicht verlassen  :Wink: .

Ich habe schon Platten in < 1 Jahr geschrottet (ide _und_ scsi) und habe noch eine 2GB Platte von 1997, die immer noch rennt. Generell kann man da wohl keine Aussage machen. 

Ich meine zwar die Platten in meinen router/server (24/7) halten normalerweise länger (laufen halt durch), kann aber Einbildung sein.

----------

## Basti_litho

Eigentlich haben Festplatten eine MTBF (MeanTimeBetweenFailure) - das besagt die Stunden bis der erste Fehler auftritt. Musst einfach mal in dem Datenblatt deiner HDD nachsehen.

----------

## Robelix

Ich hab' sogar noch eine 60 MB Platte aus dem Jahre Schnee, die auch noch läuft...

Aber zum Eigentlichen:

Der Clou am SMART ist eben, daß man den kommenden Tod einer Platte noch kurz vor dem endgültigen Ende erkennen kann.

Wenn sich ein Wert stetig richtung Threshold bewegt, dann kann man schon mal einen Ersatz bestellen. Es geht aber nicht ausschließlich um die Betriebsdauer, das ist nur einer der SMART-Werte, daneben gibt's Spin-Up-Time, Read-Error-Rate, Reallocated-Sectors...

Mit einem einzigen Blick d'rauf (und einem Selbsttest) kann man zwar sagen, daß eine Platte in Ordnung ist, man kann aber nicht sagen ob sie jetzt noch 1 oder 2 Jahre laufen wird.

Robelix

----------

## MrTom

Du kannst Dir auch das Testtool vom Hersteller der Platte ziehen auf eine Boot-Disk mit Dos drauf und laufen lassen. 

Von Ergebniss (wenn positiv ist) eine Hardcopy rauslassen und zur Platte beilegen.

Eine bessere Aussage als, mit dem orig. Testtool vom Hersteller wurde die Platte als OK befunden, gibts wohl kaum. So gut auch die Smarttools sind. Zum Verkauf der HD kommt es schon gut, wenn man das mit dem Hersteller-Tool macht. Nach dem Motto: Wenn die Software vom Hersteller keinen Fehler findet, muss die Platte ja OK sein.  :Wink: 

----------

## amne

Soweit ich weiss, ist die MTBF ein statistischer Wert, der für eine Serie von Festplatten und den Hersteller vielleicht interessant ist - als Privatanwender mit einer Platte ist dieser Wert jedoch irrellevant.

----------

## beejay

Also ich kann leider keine technische Hilfe leisten (bisher wurden hier Festplatten immer solange eingesetzt, bis sich die Spindel durch das Metall gedreht hatte  :Wink:  ), aber ich finde es sehr löblich, dass jemand vor einem Privatverkauf die Platte wirklich nochmal überprüfen will, wo man doch einfach sagen könnte "Tja, is eben so bei Hardware", wenn die Platte 5 Wochen nach Verkauf den Geist aufgibt. Egal wie - eigentlich hätte der Verkäufer schon alleine für das Überprüfen zumindest mal ein Bier oder sowas zusätzlich verdient   :Wink: 

----------

## MrTom

Von der praktischen Seite: Nach zwei Low-Levels für den Test sind wenigstens keine Datenmehr drauf, die ihn belasten können.  :Wink: 

----------

## primat

Hallo,

ich hatte immer Probleme fehlerfreie Disketten zu finden und diese dann unter linux boorbar zu formatieren. Ich kann die Ultimate boot cd empfehlen. Dort sind viele HD Diagnosetools der gängigen Hersteller drauf und man bootet einfach von cd!

http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/

----------

## Lenz

 *beejay wrote:*   

> Also ich kann leider keine technische Hilfe leisten (bisher wurden hier Festplatten immer solange eingesetzt, bis sich die Spindel durch das Metall gedreht hatte  ), aber ich finde es sehr löblich, dass jemand vor einem Privatverkauf die Platte wirklich nochmal überprüfen will, wo man doch einfach sagen könnte "Tja, is eben so bei Hardware", wenn die Platte 5 Wochen nach Verkauf den Geist aufgibt. Egal wie - eigentlich hätte der Verkäufer schon alleine für das Überprüfen zumindest mal ein Bier oder sowas zusätzlich verdient  

 

Ich halte das für selbstverständlich, und hat bislang auch immer geklappt. Noch nie irgendeine "Reklamation" bzw. Beschwerde gehabt. Immer zufriedene private Käufer.

Trotzdem kann man natürlich nie 100% sicher sagen, dass die Platte nicht innerhalb der nächsten Wochen abrauchen wird. Ist halt schwierig vorherzusehen. Trotzdem ist so ein Test ja schonmal was.

Viele Leute wissen sicherlich nicht mal, dass es solche Tests gibt.  :Wink: 

----------

## toskala

MTBF ist in der tat ein statistischer wert.

es gibt jedoch einen signifikanten unterschied zwischen workstation platten und server platten.

workstation platten sind darauf optimiert oft an und aus geschaltet zu werden und verkürzen ihre lebensdauer (statistisch) bei langem durchlaufen erheblich.

serverplattenhersteller übernehmen z.b. nur garantie wenn die platte nicht n spindowns/spinups hinter sich hat.

somit ist die frage nach der qualität der gebrauchten platte auch eine frage in welcher art sie eingesetzt wurde.

----------

## Lenz

Wieso kann man die nicht auf beides optimieren  :Wink: . Ich benutze meine eine Platte seit 3 Jahren, meine andere seit einem 3/4 Jahr im beinahe Serverbetrieb und hab keine Ahnung ob das Desktop- oder Server-HDs sind. Der SMART Check, den ich aufgrund des aktuellen Themas hier auch mal gemacht habe, hat keine Fehler gefunden. Eigentlich hatte ich bislang mit den HDDs keine Probleme.

----------

## toskala

ich bin kein plattenhersteller, aber es kommt stark auf die drehzahl, die lage der platte und die zeit des durchlaufens an. das beeinflusst natürlich die lager auf unterschiedliche art und weise.

jetzt weisst du vermutlich auch warum scsi serverplatten einen tacken teurer sind  :Smile: 

----------

## amne

Nicht zuvergessen auch noch die Temperatur der Platte. Es gilt die einfache Formel:  *Quote:*   

> Warm = Schlecht für die Platte

   :Wink: 

----------

## wulfkuhn

Wie lange darf badblocks eigentlich für eine 1GB-Partition auf einer 3.1GB Western Digital Caviar 33100 brauchen wenn die Partition (fast) ganz aussen liegt? Ich hab das gestern Mittag gestartet und es hat heut Nacht grad mal von 72xxx bis 82992 von 1173280 Fortschritt gehabt.

----------

## Gekko

 *primat wrote:*   

> http://www.ultimatebootcd.com/

 

Scheint es nicht zu geben?

Edit: gibts anscheinend doch wieder...   :Shocked: 

----------

